# Photoshop and Color Profile problem?



## GwagDesigns (Jul 6, 2009)

Ill get right to it: My photos look great when im editing, but horrible online. Im using sRGB as my color space in photoshop and lightroom, but it seems whenever I upload a picture it gains a red cast? specially noticeable on skin tones. below is an image that im using to demonstrate what it looks like.

The funny thing is if i take a screenshot of the picture on the internet and bring it back into photoshop, the color cast goes away? My friend confirmed that the shots on the internet do look a bit pink

Im at a loss of what could be causing this, As long as im using sRGB all the way to upload they should look proper.

Whats interesting is that the below uploaded shot hosted on Photobucket, did not gain a red cast like my others. Ive noticed the problem on SmugMug and DeviantArt


----------



## Garbz (Jul 6, 2009)

Monitor Colour Profile.

Photoshop is a fully colour managed application. It will convert the output of the image to the monitor according to the profile setup by windows colour management. It takes the colours described in the image profile (sRGB, AdobeRGB, or whatever) and converts them to the monitor profile, not back to sRGB as every other application would do. 

Your internet browser most likely will not do this. It will read the colours, whatever they are (sRGB for instance) and straight out pass them through and render them on the screen. This accounts for the difference so now it's time to find which is right.

You can check you monitor profile which photoshop loads by going to "Edit -> Colour Settings" Under the section "Working Spaces" there is "RGB:" which is the working space which is what photoshop defaults to thinking an image is. Don't change this. Just click the down arrow and find out what option you have for "Monitor RGB". The thing written after that will be the display profile that has been imported from windows. For instance mine says: 
"Monitor RGB - LCD2690WUXi 81106573YB 2009..." which is the colour profile my calibration unit created. But this could be anything like a driver that was downloaded.

So which is right. Check your screen gamut. If you have a standard screen then chances are the profile would be wrong if it's anything other than sRGB. If you have a wide gamut screen, then chances are the profile is right and everything that you see on the internet and every other application is wrong. If you have a calibrator like the Spyder 2 or i1Display then photoshop is right.

If Photoshop does turn out to be right then consider switching to Firefox 3 as it supports output colour management by going into about:config and changing some settings. That will bring the internet inline with photoshop.

Btw the reason this goes away when you paste is that windows clipboard works off this "Monitor Colour"


----------



## GwagDesigns (Jul 12, 2009)

Im still confused, im starting to wonder if everything im seeing online now is more red than it should be because i can take any picture into photoshop and its duller with less red. 

Also, when i file open one of my edited images into FF 3.5 it looks perfectly fine, but when i upload it to a site like smugmug or Deviantart, it looks red again.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you checked the above? And more importantly have you checked it against some control, like another screen.

Let's start at the basics. What screen do you have, and what monitor profile is loaded in photoshop (look at my last post to find out the profile bit).


----------



## namishasingh (Jul 18, 2009)

hello,
Every device that captures or displays color can have its own profile. Some manufacturers.provide profiles for their products, and there are several products that allow end users to generate their own color profile, typically through the use of a calorimeter or preferably a spectrophotometer.
---------
namishafreesia
-------:lmao:


----------

